

Survey: IT staff would steal secrets if laid off - reazalun
http://www.itworld.com/security/54579/survey-it-staff-would-steal-secrets-if-laid

======
petercooper
Surprised? Not really. Ethics are at an all time low in the corporate world,
and if some anonymous entity is going to lay you off, people wonder why they
shouldn't gain a little "payback" value from it by stealing secrets? I'm not
recommending people do this, but the motivation is obvious.

------
gaius
1) Cyber-Ark sells security products. Any security-related "facts" coming from
them are suspect.

2) Everyone takes passwords with them when they leave, what am I supposed to
do, _erase my memory_? I bet the "survey" was worded to include this...

------
vaksel
thats why companies let people go on Friday and tell them to leave right away.

